# What squonker to get...



## Viper_SA (17/10/21)

When I got rid of my Reo collection I thought I was mostly done with squonking. Yesterday I ran into a situation where ALL my rta's were being pit stopped and I had to rely on pods and two mech squonkers. For a while now I have been thinking about getting a Pulse V2 (Obsidian Black), but tinkering with my Molly tonight has my mind headed to another mech maybe.... I already have a spare Recurve to run on it, and might just need a battery if its not 18650. What are your thoughts here? Pulse V2 or a mech? If a mech, what can I get that won't cost an arm and a leg? Let's see what pops up. 

Thank you in advance. I know I'll get some expert advice here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (17/10/21)

Yes, always yes… @vicTor can confirm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/10/21)

I'm a little slow tonight .... How does a pit stop involving RTA's justify another mech squonk mod?  ... hey, if you "need" another one buy it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (17/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> How does a pit stop involving RTA's justify another mech squonk mod?



All 11 of my rta's were out of commission and I only had pods and my two squonkers to vape on. Drippers are so much easier and quicker to pit stop. So there is that, and the fact that my arse is itching... but like I said, also been looking at the Pulse V2. Liking the bottom fill on it. Seems less messy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> All 11 of my rta's were out of commission and I only had pods and my two squonkers to vape on. Drippers are so much easier and quicker to pit stop. So there is that, and the fact that my arse is itching... but like I said, also been looking at the Pulse V2. Liking the bottom fill on it. Seems less messy.



So the truth is your arse is itching for new "stuff" ... and that's kewl, I think most people on this forum understand that part well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (17/10/21)

If Mech the BP Mods Bushido and Vandyvape Requiem are very good and affordable!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (17/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> When I got rid of my Reo collection I thought I was mostly done with squonking. Yesterday I ran into a situation where ALL my rta's were being pit stopped and I had to rely on pods and two mech squonkers. For a while now I have been thinking about getting a Pulse V2 (Obsidian Black), but tinkering with my Molly tonight has my mind headed to another mech maybe.... I already have a spare Recurve to run on it, and might just need a battery if its not 18650. What are your thoughts here? Pulse V2 or a mech? If a mech, what can I get that won't cost an arm and a leg? Let's see what pops up.
> 
> Thank you in advance. I know I'll get some expert advice here



You are the only that can answer that question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (18/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm a little slow tonight .... How does a pit stop involving RTA's justify another mech squonk mod?  ... hey, if you "need" another one buy it



Because another squonk mod.

Yesterday I tripped over my kids lego's. My first thought was I need another squonk mod. Its one of those things that doesn't need explanation.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> my arse is itching



they make a cream for that you know…

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Timwis said:


> If Mech the BP Mods Bushido and Vandyvape Requiem are very good and affordable!



I've seen reviews on them, and the Bushido looks good, and the Requiem comes in some funky designs, but I think I'd prefer "plastic".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> they make a cream for that you know…



Hahaha, but seriously now, maybe I should update the thread title. Looking for recommendations here. First off between a Pulse V2 and a mech, and then a few mechs to look at.

@vicTor
@Paul33
@Christos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Thread title updated and poll added

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Hahaha, but seriously now, maybe I should update the thread title. Looking for recommendations here. First off between a Pulse V2 and a mech, and then a few mechs to look at.
> 
> @vicTor
> @Paul33
> @Christos



I've heard good things about the Pulse V2 but you know me, will always choose a mech

I have a Requiem, solid mod but beware it's quite heavy for its size 

what about a DMD mech squonk ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Hahaha, but seriously now, maybe I should update the thread title. Looking for recommendations here. First off between a Pulse V2 and a mech, and then a few mechs to look at.
> 
> @vicTor
> @Paul33
> @Christos


I've ordered and am waiting for a Pulse V2. I tried the mech route and whilst it's awesome it just wasn't for me. I like to vape relatively low wattage on a low ish build ( 24w on a 0.3ohm coil) which I couldnt get on a mech.

As soon as my V2 is in operation I will let you know but I reckon it will be perfect for what I need!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (18/10/21)

https://www.afrivape.co.za/arctic-dolphin-crea-BF-squonk-box-mech-mod




Bullet proof and simple and affordable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

vicTor said:


> I've heard good things about the Pulse V2 but you know me, will always choose a mech
> 
> I have a Requiem, solid mod but beware it's quite heavy for its size
> 
> what about a DMD mech squonk ?



Aren't those DMD"s quite expensive?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Stranger said:


> https://www.afrivape.co.za/arctic-dolphin-crea-BF-squonk-box-mech-mod
> 
> View attachment 241767
> 
> ...



Will check out some reviews later when I have time, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I've ordered and am waiting for a Pulse V2. I tried the mech route and whilst it's awesome it just wasn't for me. I like to vape relatively low wattage on a low ish build ( 24w on a 0.3ohm coil) which I couldnt get on a mech.
> 
> As soon as my V2 is in operation I will let you know but I reckon it will be perfect for what I need!



Especially interested to know if you have issues with leaking on that bottom fill, and I've heard that some attys don't screw in far enough pushing out juice between the atty and the mod. Seeing as you're going to also be using a Recurve this would be great feedback for me as I also plan on running a Recurve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Aren't those DMD"s quite expensive?



not sure of current pricing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (18/10/21)

Exactly my combo, Crea and recurve dual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Especially interested to know if you have issues with leaking on that bottom fill, and I've heard that some attys don't screw in far enough pushing out juice between the atty and the mod. Seeing as you're going to also be using a Recurve this would be great feedback for me as I also plan on running a Recurve


for sure. I've only heard good things hence I spent my wifes money on one. I'll let you know once I get it going!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## YzeOne (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Especially interested to know if you have issues with leaking on that bottom fill, and I've heard that some attys don't screw in far enough pushing out juice between the atty and the mod. Seeing as you're going to also be using a Recurve this would be great feedback for me as I also plan on running a Recurve



I've noticed this with my Drop Dead & Coil Art RDA's - All other RDA's no issues (Pulse, BTFC, Dead Rabbit etc)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## YzeOne (18/10/21)

I have the VV Pulse Mech & the V2 95W. Also a Furyan & a Drone. The VV Pulse v2 95w is by far my favourite

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/21)

YzeOne said:


> I have the VV Pulse Mech & the V2 95W. Also a Furyan & a Drone. The VV Pulse v2 95w is by far my favourite


well now the wait for my V2 just got looooooooooooooonnnnnnnnggggggeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/10/21)

Vandy Vape Pulse 2 ... I have 4 in rotation. Ranging from 30,000 to 115,000 puffs. Two for MTL and two for RDL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelus (18/10/21)

i have 2 arctic crea squonk mods i quite like them .. they are light and easy to work with. i dont think i got the right rda though i bought 2 pixie 22mm by vapefly i found the draw to be very tight and felt like it was giving me a headache. i have been wanting to use them again but the batteries that i got for them got damaged, since then i have bought mollycell 18650's not sure though if i can use those.

i love a mod that is metal so i been looking at the requiem , the vandy vape pr se looks good too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/10/21)

@Viper_SA , I have a pulse V2 - Granted its not used much because its regulated - its a solid little mod.

My recommendation would be a mech but I havent gotten a mech squonker in a long time so cant comment on whats available and what is good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Yeah, I watched a review of the Crea and it's not for me... Just don't like the shape or the button. Mostly also because it's almost exactly the same as the OG Vandy Vape Pulse mech I own. Made the mistake of watching Jai Haze's review on the Pulse V2.... What a freakin disaster.... So.... Back to thinking again. The Squeezer got my attention, but I'd just just like it a little more "refined" I guess you could say. Also, I have this thing where the air flows of the atty MUST line up on either side of the mod. So meaning the coil (single coil preferably) must be exactly parallel with the mod's breadth. I'll post a pic just now to show it. Much better than me trying to explain.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Jai Haze's review



He’s just such a tool!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> He’s just such a tool!



Oh I agree, but if that button issue is a thing.... Then I don't want to take the chance. A colleague has that exact obsidian black version and I love the feel of it, but now I'm not so sure....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, I watched a review of the Crea and it's not for me... Just don't like the shape or the button. Mostly also because it's almost exactly the same as the OG Vandy Vape Pulse mech I own. Made the mistake of watching Jai Haze's review on the Pulse V2.... What a freakin disaster.... So.... Back to thinking again. The Squeezer got my attention, but I'd just just like it a little more "refined" I guess you could say. Also, I have this thing where the air flows of the atty MUST line up on either side of the mod. So meaning the coil (single coil preferably) must be exactly parallel with the mod's breadth. I'll post a pic just now to show it. Much better than me trying to explain.



@Viper_SA i can confirm the crea button on my one crea got a bit funky and seemed that everything lost position so i ended up taking it apart and trying to align it all again, i got it right but yeah it would of been better if it just didnt happen. the with button i became obsessive about weather or not it was locked or unlocked, i mean it would be nice if the button had a click ... clicks are nice lol but yeah this aint a crea review thread lol

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> He’s just such a tool!



That's not what you said a few weeks ago at my driveway vape meet... you said you loved his work... no wait, that was my wife saying something about the handyman doing a better job at fixing things than me...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Akil (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Especially interested to know if you have issues with leaking on that bottom fill, and I've heard that some attys don't screw in far enough pushing out juice between the atty and the mod. Seeing as you're going to also be using a Recurve this would be great feedback for me as I also plan on running a Recurve


I'm currently running a recurve on my pulse v2. No leaking of any sort from any orifice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/10/21)

Akil said:


> I'm currently running a recurve on my pulse v2. No leaking of any sort from any orifice





Akil said:


> I'm currently running a recurve on my pulse v2. No leaking of any sort from any orifice



That's good to hear  ... any leaking from the Recurve and or Pulse tho'?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That's not what you said a few weeks ago at my driveway vape meet... you said you loved his work... no wait, that was my wife saying something about the handyman doing a better job at fixing things than me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (18/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, I watched a review of the Crea and it's not for me... Just don't like the shape or the button. Mostly also because it's almost exactly the same as the OG Vandy Vape Pulse mech I own. Made the mistake of watching Jai Haze's review on the Pulse V2.... What a freakin disaster.... So.... Back to thinking again. The Squeezer got my attention, but I'd just just like it a little more "refined" I guess you could say. Also, I have this thing where the air flows of the atty MUST line up on either side of the mod. So meaning the coil (single coil preferably) must be exactly parallel with the mod's breadth. I'll post a pic just now to show it. Much better than me trying to explain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 241785


Requiem BF kit has an adjustable 510. Not spring loaded. So if you don't mind a little gap, it will always line up

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (19/10/21)

I have a pulse V2 and have no issues with it at all. Nice smallish device and you can use a 21700 in there. Had no leaking issues. Nice to bottom fill and I haven't found it messy. My only complaint which is my own fault is its not easy to squonk with longer nails - LOL. Lady vaper issues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akil (19/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That's good to hear  ... any leaking from the Recurve and or Pulse tho'?


Oh, I seem to have misunderstood the question.
There are no leaks from the mod or rda either

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

I see the poll has the Pulse V2 steadily in the lead, but I still can't make up my mind... This is officially the longest I've thought about a vape purchase and also the most thought out one... Is this what it feels like to be a "responsible" adult?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I see the poll has the Pulse V2 steadily in the lead, but I still can't make up my mind... This is officially the longest I've thought about a vape purchase and also the most thought out one... Is this what it feels like to be a "responsible" adult?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I see the poll has the Pulse V2 steadily in the lead, but I still can't make up my mind... This is officially the longest I've thought about a vape purchase and also the most thought out one... Is this what it feels like to be a "responsible" adult?


I'm hopefully getting my V2 today (its out for delivery at the moment) and then I'll give you my 2 cents but from I've seen and heard it's going to be a winner...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I'm hopefully getting my V2 today (its out for delivery at the moment) and then I'll give you my 2 cents but from I've seen and heard it's going to be a winner...



Apparently their buttons get stuck and they leak out of their orifices , so let me save you from the potential misery and PM you my address to send it on to.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> they leak out of their orifices



Proceed straight to a dr!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (19/10/21)

https://www.magiccloudsvapoury.co.z...80573&pr_ref_pid=4805045682269&pr_seq=uniform

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YzeOne (19/10/21)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

YzeOne said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is these?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YzeOne (19/10/21)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

Stranger said:


> https://www.magiccloudsvapoury.co.z...80573&pr_ref_pid=4805045682269&pr_seq=uniform



Eish, considering how much I wash my bottles, I'd be screwing and unscrewing more than vaping

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Eish, considering how much I wash my bottles, I'd be screwing and unscrewing more than vaping


could throw your back out with all that screwing...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

Got it

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Got it
> 
> View attachment 241844


I must admit it was more appealing to me before I knew who Tony B was  He's just always, as in always, hit me as one of those last across the line reviewers. Never really took him seriously. I know it shouldn't make a difference, but it kinda does. Pity because I really like the look and feel of that obsidian black one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I must admit it was more appealing to me before I knew who Tony B was  He's just always, as in always, hit me as one of those last across the line reviewers. Never really took him seriously. I know it shouldn't make a difference, but it kinda does. Pity because I really like the look and feel of that obsidian black one.



just get one with and extended warranty 

sorry, I know I'm not helping

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

Phew, that was close. Phoned up the local vape shop in town, they don't stock the Pulse 2. Weird, because they stock the Requiem. The other shop in town I don't trust as much, no idea why, but everytime I've been there, there have been underage kids in their school clothes hanging around and the guy behind the counter makes it seem like you're interrupting him from his chat session. Yeah I know, I'm full of sh!t

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

I still think mech is a better option for durability. But also no idea what to go for. I liked the look of the Squeezer, but it seems to just have a few little imperfections from the reviews I've seen. Maybe just a tad more high-end than that, but not like @Christos high-end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)

Why don't you get what turns you on, (_the Squeezer_?), and tweak those little imperfections you mentioned yourself 
You've already managed to to rebuild a few mods successfully, so this should be a walk in the park for you, and ... bonus ... you'd be customizing to your specific needs / wants in the process

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Why don't you get what turns you on, (_the Squeezer_?), and tweak those little imperfections you mentioned yourself
> You've already managed to to rebuild a few mods successfully, so this should be a walk in the park for you, and ... bonus ... you'd be customizing to your specific needs / wants in the process



True, but there isn't much I could do about little gaps in the mod. Not enough plastic is not enough plastic, lol, and I really don't like the big opening on the side that one reviewer claimed was for venting. Damn, I can drive my Chevy Spark through there 

Really nitpicking on this I guess. A I don't *really *need it and B the budget doesn't actually allow for it right now, but I still *want *something

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> True, but there isn't much I could do about little gaps in the mod. Not enough plastic is not enough plastic, lol, and I really don't like the big opening on the side that one reviewer claimed was for venting. Damn, I can drive my Chevy Spark through there
> 
> Really nitpicking on this I guess. A I don't *really *need it and B the budget doesn't actually allow for it right now, but I still *want *something



That pretty much sums up most of us here, we don't NEED another tank or mod, buuuuuuut we certainly WANT them 
Hang in there ... finish off the mods you're currently working on, (_that's already potentially another 3+ mods by my count_), and wait until something you can't do without comes up, besides which; You're also technically capable, so maybe think about making your own mech mod ... a tube mod for example is easy enough out of 20mm copper tubing, or ... using the Hammond cases, (_Aluminium and Plastic_), available for Mantech, make up your own squonk mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That pretty much sums up most of us here, we don't NEED another tank or mod, buuuuuuut we certainly WANT them
> Hang in there ... finish off the mods you're currently working on, (_that's already potentially another 3+ mods by my count_), and wait until something you can't do without comes up, besides which; You're also technically capable, so maybe think about making your own mech mod ... a tube mod for example is easy enough out of 20mm copper tubing, or ... using the Hammond cases, (_Aluminium and Plastic_), available for Mantech, make up your own squonk mod


I think your faith in my abilities is a bit overrated

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I think your faith in my abilities is a bit overrated



Not at all  ... you published your handiwork on this forum for all to see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)

@vicTor ... Don't you have access to 3D printed mod / squonk mod chassis / cases? ... methinks Viper needs to make up a single battery squonk mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (19/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @vicTor ... Don't you have access to 3D printed mod / squonk mod chassis / cases? ... methinks Viper needs to make up a single battery squonk mod



best man to speak to is @Gadgetboy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

Imagine the extra juice capacity if you used a 21700 or 26650 battery... Sommer chuck in a 30 ml hdpe bottle and off you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I still think mech is a better option for durability. But also no idea what to go for. I liked the look of the Squeezer, but it seems to just have a few little imperfections from the reviews I've seen. Maybe just a tad more high-end than that, but not like @Christos high-end

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)

Christos said:


> View attachment 241845



 I did NOT see that one coming @Christos

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/10/21)

I have a squeezer and am plenty happy with it... 
Its an awesome device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I did NOT see that one coming @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (19/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 241848



damn son, does look good, just like you said

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

vicTor said:


> damn son, does look good, just like you said


And she vapes pretty lekker as well!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> And she vapes pretty lekker as well!


Just need a different 510 drip tip. This one been around the block a bit but otherwise it’s a good little setup I must admit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

Finally got our bonus payout forms today which will be paid out on Friday. I'd all but given up hope because these were supposed to be paid out in September already. We'll, obviously Mr Tax will take his cut, as well as my credit card, but it was aittle more than I expected, so.... already booked my, Pulse V2 for pickup after work. A brand spanking new G10 Obsidian Black 

To top thing off, I already have a black Recurveined up for it, and I realised that the Templar that @DarthBranMuffin pif'd me also has a BF pin, just in case I want to go BIG on the clouds

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Finally got our bonus payout forms today which will be paid out on Friday. I'd all but given up hope because these were supposed to be paid out in September already. We'll, obviously Mr Tax will take his cut, as well as my credit card, but it was aittle more than I expected, so.... already booked my, Pulse V2 for pickup after work. A brand spanking new G10 Obsidian Black
> 
> To top thing off, I already have a black Recurveined up for it, and I realised that the Templar that @DarthBranMuffin pif'd me also has a BF pin, just in case I want to go BIG on the clouds


Good choose dude. Mine has been going lekker since yesterday afternoon. Loving it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## swisscheese (20/10/21)

just my 2 cents on the Pulse V2. The cons I found were: 1) the bottle window was a little narrow, resulting in me pulling off the side panel more often than I liked. 2) When squonking, the bottle had a tendency to move up and down on the centre pipe. Over time, you end up with just enough juice for a sticky bottle and sticky fingers.

It could also be my bin-cover lid hands causing it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (20/10/21)

the Squeezer is very good, excellent price, 10ml bottle, 18650/20700/21700, easy to strip and maintain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

vicTor said:


> the Squeezer is very good, excellent price, 10ml bottle, 18650/20700/21700, easy to strip and maintain



Stop putting ideas in my head  I'm off my meds dammit 
Luckily I don't know where to look for one, or what the price is, phew. Must admit though, 10ml sounds great....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (20/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241956



I take it the black one is customised?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (20/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I take it the black one is customised?



yes, I "Vic - Timized" it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (20/10/21)

Just gonna leave this here to give people some FOMO... PR SE Edition so it will be hard to find locally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)

Do regular squonk bottles fit in the pulse V2 and if so which ones please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Do regular squonk bottles fit in the pulse V2 and if so which ones please?


Regular bottles won’t fit unfortunately and the lid got stuck on mine so it’s sitting on the shelf until I buy a new bottle

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Regular bottles won’t fit unfortunately and the lid got stuck on mine so it’s sitting on the shelf until I buy a new bottle


That sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/21)

@Viper_SA send me your Name, Address, Postal code and cell number and I'll send you a squonk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Viper_SA send me your Name, Address, Postal code and cell number and I'll send you a squonk!
> View attachment 241969


Damn thats gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Viper_SA send me your Name, Address, Postal code and cell number and I'll send you a squonk!
> View attachment 241969



Wow. All I can say is "wow". There is no rating for this post Uncle @Rob Fisher  Are you absolutely serious? That is gorgeous! Not to mention very. very generous  I will send you the details, but I have no words....

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> That sucks


There is a way around it but then it’ll defeat the purpose of bottom fill….

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> There is a way around it but then it’ll defeat the purpose of bottom fill….



I'm pretty sure I saw Sir Vape sells bottles separately.... Googlemeister (@DarthBranMuffin) help a fella search here please

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

Christos said:


> View attachment 241845



I have to ask.... My back door is really secure with no movement at all (yes, I know how that sounded) but the front panel has an ever so slight movement to it. Not a deal breaker, but a bit annoying. Is that the case on yours as well?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/10/21)

You could always go for a luxotic..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> You could always go for a luxotic..
> View attachment 241979



Thanks, but I think I'm all sorted out for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, but I think I'm all sorted out for now.



With that sexy number from @Rob Fisher , I'd also be sorted!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw Sir Vape sells bottles separately.... Googlemeister (@DarthBranMuffin) help a fella search here please




https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/pulse-v2-squeeze-bottle-7ml-each/

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vandy-vape-pulse-v2-squonk-bottle-7ml

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/vandy-vape-pulse-v2-squeeze-bottle-7ml?variant=32916558413927

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (24/10/21)

Uncle @Rob Fisher , thanks to you the search is complete. Look at her now. I just threw a different atty on her as I'm still very much a noob with the RDTA thing. Will try out the Nixon in future. 
It's such a simple mod and so easy to work on. I needed to adjust the 510 center pin a bit as the Nitrous wasn't making contact. If it wasn't for load shedding and searching for a size 6 spanner, it would have been very quick indeed! Love it!
Never thought I'd get back into mech squonking after I got rid of all my Reos, but damn, loving it right now.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , thanks to you the search is complete. Look at her now. I just threw a different atty on her as I'm still very much a noob with the RDTA thing. Will try out the Nixon in future.
> It's such a simple mod and so easy to work on. I needed to adjust the 510 center pin a bit as the Nitrous wasn't making contact. If it wasn't for load shedding and searching for a size 6 spanner, it would have been very quick indeed! Love it!
> Never thought I'd get back into mech squonking after I got rid of all my Reos, but damn, loving it right now.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (28/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I have to ask.... My back door is really secure with no movement at all (yes, I know how that sounded) but the front panel has an ever so slight movement to it. Not a deal breaker, but a bit annoying. Is that the case on yours as well?


Hi, no, no movement of the front panel for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/10/21)

Christos said:


> Hi, no, no movement of the front panel for me.



Luck of the draw I guess. Both mine and a colleague's have some movement. Still 'n great little mod though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

